# Lemax Spooky Town 2008 this week at Michaels



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

I remember last year missing the boat on the Lemax Halloween sets and having a hard time tracking down pieces.

Hit my local michaels store today and asked about this years product- was told they expect them to arrive monday (tomorrow), but may not have the aisle setup till weeks end and to call if I want each day.

Plan on collecting some more of the 50% off coupons this week from the sunday paper!!!

Good luck


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Good to know. I asked yesterday and they told me soon but didn't know any specifics. She said they were starting to get Halloween stuff in, though.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Hopefully everyone can use this thread for updates in the near future.

I hope to get a couple of new things this year.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

A couple of new things...wish that's all I wanted! There are about 15 new things coming out this year that I'm drooling over - not to mention the older things that I don't have yet!


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

I am waiting to see what the Michaels exclusives are !!!


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

i went to the new micheals that just opened up here in Cleveland Tn . Asked for Latex and the only thing they had was a small jar of rubber plastic latex?? and its was $14 to boot.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm resisting the urge to go there every day to see if they've put out their display yet. I'm really wanting to start on a landscape set up for my stuff but I know I'll buy more and need to figure that into the plans.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Our local Michael's had the stuff out around 4th of July last year. So, tonight when I go to Michael's I fully expect to see either a completely (or all but) empty aisle just begging to display Halloween.

I actually have a list of approximate times that the local stores start putting out their Halloween merchandise.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Please share it!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Does anyone know how many coupons you can use? I thought you could only use one a day.... I don't have anything from Spooky Town but hopefully I'll be able to start this year.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool thanks for the heads' up.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I just got back from Michael's, still nothing more than the fall flowers and things. I didn't really expect them to have the Spooky Town display out yet...but I was hoping.


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

when I had asked my 1 local store expected it early this week, but was hoping it would be shelved by end of the week- they had a bunch of clearance springy/summer stuff in the regular village aisle they were trying to sell


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

The Spookytown should be on the shelves this week so ask your store when the seasonal truck is coming.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Here are the Spookytown pieces and pricing that Michaels is getting in stock this week. 

They are not carrying all of the new 2008 Houses like the Butcher Shop nor all of the Figures. They also aren't carrying much of the older Spookytown items either. So you may want to check with the other Lemax Spookytown Dealers like Joe to pick up what items Michaels isn't carrying this year. 

$89.99 Octosqueeze (Exclusive)
$69.99 Phantom Cruise (Exclusive) 
$49.99 Dreadful Manor (Exclusive)

$79.99 Dead as a Doornail Saloon
$79.99 Halloween Party
$79.99 Pirates Hideout
$69.99 Haunted Pyramid
$69.99 Pirates Pub & Grub
$69.99 Tunnel of Terror
$69.99 Witch Hat
$59.99 Deadwood Water Tower
$59.99 Phantom Station
$49.99 Full Moon Apothecary (Ltd to 2008 production)
$49.99 Hillside Mausoleum
$29.99 Skeleton Jamboree
$29.99 Spooky Mountain Platform
$24.99 Terror On The Nile
$19.99 Big Tarantula
$19.99 Lost Soul
$19.99 On The Lone Prarie
$19.99 Witches R & R
$19.99 Halloween AC Adaptor 3 Output 
$19.99 Halloween AC Adaptor 4 Output
$16.99 Egyptian Chariot
$16.99 Halloween 3 pc Display Material
$14.99 Wrapped Up In Each Other
$12.99 Cemetary Gate
$12.99 Creepy Cruisn
$12.99 Purple Lights Set of 2
$12.99 Skeleton Gazebo
$12.99 Spooky Crypt
$ 9.99 Buccaneer Poker
$ 9.99 Creepy Corn Row B/O
$ 7.99 Bridge of Bones
$ 7.99 Cowboy Gravesite
$ 7.99 Evil Pumpkin B/O
$ 7.99 Illuminated Tombstones Set of 5
$ 7.99 Magical Potion
$ 7.99 Skull Street Lamp Set of 2
$ 7.99 Spiderweb Fence Set of 5
$ 7.99 Watch Your Step Set of 3
$ 6.99 Tree Autumn Rust Medium
$ 5.99 A Pirates Life Set of 2
$ 5.99 Death on a Pale Horse
$ 4.99 Bone Fence Set of 3
$ 4.99 Curse of the Mummy
$ 4.99 Dancing Skeletons Set of 2
$ 4.99 End Of The Trail Set of 2
$ 4.99 Haunted Outhouse
$ 5.99 Palm Tree Large
$ 4.99 Palm Tree Medium
$ 4.99 Pharaoh's Guards Set of 2
$ 4.99 Ready for Action Set of 3
$ 4.99 Scary Signs Set of 2
$ 4.99 Trick or Treaters Set of 3
$ 3.99 Camel
$ 3.99 The Chase is On Set of 2
$ 3.99 Greedy To The Endy
$ 2.99 Caution Sign
$ 2.99 Creepy Critters Set of 8
$ 2.99 Pile of Skulls Set of 3
$ 2.99 Tombstones Set of 5
$ 1.99 Swamp Monster


Hope this helps everyone in their Spookytown planning !!! 

Enjoy !


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks so much, prestonjjrtr, that does help. I notice that they've marked their prices up considerably from what online retailers are charging for the new items. I always knew that they were the most expensive place to buy from, but geez! Looks like I'll be waiting on Garden Ridge for the more expensive items (at least to see what their prices will be). They are normally cheaper than everywhere else.


----------



## The Lurker (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting the list. I collect Spookytown too but have mixed in many of the Lemax pieces sold by Menards. Prices are a little better at Menards, but Michael's always has a better selection.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Can we use the Michaels 40% off coupon on Lemax??? Does anyone know???


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

The coupons are good for regular priced items. However, Michael's will usually mark down the Spooky Town items 10%-15% on the weeks that the coupon's appear in the paper. You have to check everytime you get a coupon to see if it will work. Last year, we only saw one or two weeks where Spooky Town wasn't marked down _and _they had the 40% off coupons, and we hit the Spooky Town aisle hard. 

Oh, and just to put in my 2 cents, my wife went to Michael's today and they said that the Spooky Town stuff is comming in this week and should be on the shelves by next week.


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all, long time lurker, first time poster. Can someone list or point me to a list of all the online Lemax retailers? The few stores that I have looked at online aren't that much cheaper than Michaels.

Thx and happy decorating!


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

wonder what these look like

$89.99 Octosqueeze (Exclusive)
$69.99 Phantom Cruise (Exclusive)
$49.99 Dreadful Manor (Exclusive)


----------



## seth (Apr 17, 2004)

if you want to view all the new pieces go to House of TAM Collectables, Since 1983 - - Department 56 Snow Village, Halloween, Krinkles, Glitterville, Lemax Spooky Town, Creepy Hollow, Bethany Lowe, Nicole Sayre, Penny McAllister, Larkspur Lane, Collegiate Gnomes, Diners, Cardholders, Tractor Tr


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

House of Tam is good for finding the older pieces I have dealt with them a number of times and had great service


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Joe at Lemax-SpookyTown.Com has a great selection of all of the Lemax Spookytown items current and retired. I especially like the new Butcher Shop and the different Slasher items !! I have dealt with Joe since he first starting selling Lemax Spookytown and he is a great realiable dealer !!! 

Only Michaels will have the exclusives this year but the other retailers should have them next year. Also the Full Moon Apothecary is limited to only 2008 production. 

Our Michaels Spookytown is arriving this week so you will be able to use your 40% off coupons on them this week. 

No pics yet on the exclusives. Can't wait to see what Octosqueeze will be like !!


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks for the website.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

prestonjjrtr said:


> Here are the Spookytown pieces and pricing that Michaels is getting in stock this week.
> 
> They are not carrying all of the new 2008 Houses like the Butcher Shop nor all of the Figures. They also aren't carrying much of the older Spookytown items either. So you may want to check with the other Lemax Spookytown Dealers like Joe to pick up what items Michaels isn't carrying this year.
> 
> ...



_Ahhhhhhhh_...this list gives me the warm fuzzies...I love the descriptor words for all the pieces here. I'm thinking we need to dedicate the 3rd bedroom of our house to this, we'll just pile all the crap that's in there out in the shed.  Certainly I'll be making this my birthday/Halloween/Christmas/Valentine's/and Mother's Day of next year wishlist with my family and friends!


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

nothing at my michaels today- 

hoping that by 7/4


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Woot!

Just returned from Michaels with my first 2008 Spooky Town piece!!! I bought the Freighter (with coupon). I LOVE the new pieces! Guess who is making another trip this weekend! The Octopus ride is awesome, but it's $90! Yikes!

They had completed one aisle of completely Halloween items so far. The have the usual potion bottles and signs. I didn't look too closely because I didn't want to be tempted. Michaels is having a big sale this Sunday. They had a coupon for 25% off your entire order between 2-4pm. Plus the cashier thinks there will be a 50% coupon in Sunday's ad.

The cashier was too funny. She said I was the first purchase of Spooky town this year. She wanted to make an announcement across the store!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Forgot to add...the name of the Phantom Cruise is the Bloody Mary.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh Oh Oh! I wanna go to Michael's...NOW! May have to cut out of the gym early...hehe.


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Woot!
> 
> Just returned from Michaels with my first 2008 Spooky Town piece!!! I bought the Freighter (with coupon). I LOVE the new pieces! Guess who is making another trip this weekend! The Octopus ride is awesome, but it's $90! Yikes!
> 
> ...


Nice to see it is showing up- I know one of my local 3 michaels is getting the truck monday- and will be stocked by weeks end-

can you provide descriptions of the exclusives!!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Dang! I knew I should've gone to Michael's today. I'm too excited to sleep.lol


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

The Oct-o-Squeeze is a giant purple Octopus ride, with victims in his tentacles. It spins around, just like the Octopus rides at the carnival. They had it out, but they hadn't turned on anything yet. Continues the carnival line like the Funhouse and Merry-go-Round of years past.

Like this...











The Phantom Cruise ship, the Bloody Mary, is an old Titanic looking ship, on the same type of "water" as the Pirate ship. It rocks back and forth. The soundtrack is of fog horns, bells, and party music. Looks like everyone has been invited! Dracula is in his coffin in the back. A witch, mummy, and Igor are chatting on deck. Various skeleton, ghost and ghouls are hanging out of the rails and in the smokestack. The Lochness Monster is in the water. The creature from the Black Lagoon is reading a book as he sunbathes. The best part is Frank and his Bride standing Titanic style at the bow of the ship.


The Deadwood Water Tower goes with the western theme, like the Saloon. A couple of cowboy skeletons rotate around the top of the tower and another pops up from the top.

Dreadful Manor is a typical Victorian house, with a Widow's Walk. Lots of a JOLs and orange framed windows. 

The best part of my purchase is the Lemax brochure inside! I'll post a few pictures in a minute or two.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

that ship is huge


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry for the large pictures, but I wanted to show the detail in these shots...



*Michaels Exclusives*











*Spooky Buildings*

*Haunted Pyramid, Tunnel of Terror, Phantom Station, and Full Moon Apothecary*











*Pirates' Pub and Grub, Dead as a Doornail Morgue, Halloween Party, and Witch's Hat*

getting better picture


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

any more pics of the accessories


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

*Here is a better picture of the last section above..










Table Accents











Table Accents











Figurines











Accessories*


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the ship on my desk. It says...


"Welcome to Phantom Cruise ship." -Dracula

"Look Dear, I'm King of the World" -grunts Frankenstein

"What would you like to drink?" -Igor

"Here's a submarine?" says the witch Seven people have listened to this and we haven't quite figured it out.

"This is one hot cruise" says the Creature of the Black Lagoon

"Join us"- the Grim Reaper


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

wow! I'm jealous! My husband and I were at one of the Michael's in Colorado Springs tonight and nothing. All they had were the rows of fall floral still. They are all on clearance but no empty shelves yet.

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Very cool. Thanks for the pics! We just checked out one of our local Michael's today and they had nuttin'. But there's another 4 or five in town to check. 

Does everyone know that you can register at Michaels.com for e-mails? I did that a while backand they've been sending me irregular e-mails for the last year or so. The last couple of weekd though, they've started including COUPONS (including one today for 50% OFF until July 5th). I'm in Canada, but I'd assume it's the same deal in the US. 

Nice thing about e-mail coupons - you can print as many as you want.  ("One coupon per customer per day".) That should make things a little cheaper this year.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

No Spooky Town at my Michael's yet.  I'm so excited I can't stand it! I started working on a landscape for my collection today and I REALLY want the new pieces. I'm dying here!


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

I called my Michael's today and spoke to the manager... he said they are scheduled to receive (and put out) Halloween stuff on July 4th. What a way to celebrate independence day! lol

Jim


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Dalloween said:


> I called my Michael's today and spoke to the manager... he said they are scheduled to receive (and put out) Halloween stuff on July 4th. What a way to celebrate independence day! lol
> 
> Jim


I second that.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I bought the Apathecary, Water Tower, and Pyramid today.  I took two of my daughters. Those 50% coupons are great!

You have to buy the Spooky Town stuff at Michaels pretty early in the season before they start reducing them in the ads. You can't use the coupon after that.

They had the display turned on today! I really like the stuff this year.


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Now i have to start calling around to make sure they are getting stuff in. I HAVE to have that octopus ride THAT is freakin AWESOME looking. I didnt do my village last year and really missed it, Im so excited to do it this year! Thanks guys you really put me in the spirit.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

My new pieces wish list:
Dead as a Doornail Morgue
Hillside Mausoleum
Grave Robber's Surprise
Spooky Crypt
You Light Up My Life
Pirate's Pub n Grub
Pirate's Hideout
Fire, Matey
Pirate Shanty Tune
A Pirate's Life
Greedy Till the End
Palm Trees

I think that's all... 

I'm also hoping to find the Rest In Pieces Mausoleum, Blackbeard's Tattoos, the Isle of Doom Lighthouse, and Cruel & Unusual. Geez...this is going to be an expensive year! Good thing I'm not buying/building as many props as I did last year.


----------



## Neodreams (Aug 22, 2005)

The Michaels in Albany OR will be getting our Spooky Town on Monday. As far as I know all of the stores in our area will be getting theirs this week. If you live in OR, WA, and North CAL you should be watching for yours around monday or so.


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

my michaels has cleared the aisle and placing the tags for lemax- hopefully monday!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I live in WA and the Kennewick store has been stocked for almost a week.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I checked out 2 Michael's in my area and no Spookytown yet







, they have the shelves ready though.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I just called my nearest Michael's and was told that it would start coming out this next week and all be out within the next two weeks. Yay!


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

no Michaels ad in my sunday paper- that means lemax is not advertised on sale so all coupons, hopefully the web coupons will work


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Michaels web coupons work fine. No problems at all ! Take your family, friends, children and they can each use a coupon so that you can print off as many coupons that you want.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

The shelves are cleared at my Michael's, too. No Lemax yet. They had some ravens/crows and fall foilage out so it won't be long!


----------



## Bassflyers Ghost (Jun 28, 2008)

Monday or Tuesday in OUR area.
I'll be checking it out.

Hey preston ......... BOO!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Bassflyers Ghost said:


> Monday or Tuesday in OUR area.
> I'll be checking it out.
> 
> Hey preston ......... BOO!


Heya Bassflyer !!!! Are you trying to scare my poor dog Preston ? LOL

Preston says Boo to Zoey too ! LOL

Great that you are here too !!! :>)


----------



## Bassflyers Ghost (Jun 28, 2008)

> Heya Bassflyer !!!! Are you trying to scare my poor dog Preston ? LOL


Yes I are!! 

Gee, how did ya know it was me?


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Bassflyers Ghost said:


> Yes I are!!
> 
> Gee, how did ya know it was me?


Ah just a little ghost told me. hahahahahahaha


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

So if anyone buys new Spookytown pieces, please post pics! I want to see what everyone's new toys. 

Jim


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Just came home with the Octosqueeze. Damn thing doesn't work. Gotta go back to the store in 110 degree heat.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I really want the octosqueeze. Does this play carnival music? Wish my michaels would hurry & get this stuff out. Last year the trees were the first things to go at my michaels so i'll probably get some of those early.


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

sweet&sinister said:


> I really want the octosqueeze. Does this play carnival music? Wish my michaels would hurry & get this stuff out. Last year the trees were the first things to go at my michaels so i'll probably get some of those early.



trees went to clearance at my michaels, as well as a few platforms and non-lighted, basic pieces

it varied a little store to store


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I have my "new" Octosqueeze. Last one in the store. It does play carnival music, but the dialogue goes from rider to rider. The pirate says Yo Ho, Yo Ho, etc. Not my favorite this year, but I had to have it anyway. 

While I was exchanging it I went and bought the Pirate Hangout. Lots of detail, really like this one.

They added another aisle of stuff. Mostly signs and such, but I did pick up a wooden keg with a spigot. It has a cutesy lable that says "Apple Cider" or something like that. Of course I'm busy taking off the label right now. It will make a perfect rum barrel.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Why is our Michael's *SO COMPLETELY LAME*?????!! They don't have *JACK* out...just the flowers and some black birds. That's just like my town though, I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Nothing at my Michael's yet. But they have the shelves ready to go.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm going to go check again today. I've got my fingers crossed. I can't stand it any more! I can't do any more work on my display until I have my new pieces and I really want to get going with it.


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

They had an aisle empty yesterday at the Michael's I frequent. Almost here!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Still nothing. The girl at the checkout said the truck is supposed to come in this week. That probably means that they won't have it out until after the 5th, meaning that I won't be able to use my 50% off coupon on it.


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

all 3 local stores in WNY are stocking halloween today- the displays were not and many items were still boxed-

I grabbed the spooky crypt with 50% off coupon

will be there again tomorrow


----------



## Bassflyers Ghost (Jun 28, 2008)

I just got the word that ONE of the two stores in my area has stocked their shelves with Spooky Town!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Bassflyers Ghost said:


> I just got the word that ONE of the two stores in my area has stocked their shelves with Spooky Town!


Yippppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !! Bring the gang with the 50% off coupons Bass !!


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

they have the labels up. We checked their schematic and they are suppose to have everything stocked by the 4th.


----------



## Bassflyers Ghost (Jun 28, 2008)

I picked up the DEADWOOD WATER TOWER tonight with my 1st 50% off coupon.
I didn't realize that the tower had movement ..........


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Woot, glad I'm not the only one anxiously waiting for their _Micheal's_ to get their display up! Checked our local (Bloomington, IL) one, they thought they'd have most of it out and stocked over the weekend. Am hoping this weekend's paper has a 50% coupon.


----------



## Bassflyers Ghost (Jun 28, 2008)

We'en12amEternal:
See this thread for a coupon!

http://halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/68701-50-off-michaels-coupon.html


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I was having dinner in a nearby town tonight and decided to stop in and check just for the heck of it. Nothing out yet but shelves are cleared and ready. Just hope it happens before my coupons expire!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

You need to call all of the Michaels stores in your area since some received the Spookytown goodies last week and some will receive them this week. The shipments went to the high volume stores first. 

When you call the Michaels store ask for the Seasonal person or the Asst Mgr and ask if the Lemax Spookytown shipment is in or when the Seasonal truck is coming with it. 

Only 2 of our 5 stores received their shipment last week and the rest get it in this week. 

According to Corporate, all stores are supposed to have everything displayed by Thursday, July 3rd. So lets hope !!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Dear god, I'm hoping to:
a) find some time to make it out to Michael's
b) find that they've stocked the shelves like mad with Spooky Town stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2008)

*Spooky Town collection is growing...*

There was only one Michaels in my area that had Spooky Town in stock last week, and it is 20 miles away from my house. I've been going every day since Saturday getting new pieces and using those 50% off coupons. This is what I have picked up so far this year:

Tunnel of Terror
Phantom Cruise Ship (pieces broken off, taking it back today to exchange)
Wrapped Up In Each Other
Swamp Monster
Creepy Cruisin'
The Chase Is On

When I go today I plan on getting Dead As a Doornail Morgue and maybe two smaller items. Gotta use those coupons while they last!


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

grabbed a swamp monster and evil pumpkin
my closet store has the aisle set but not the display- there is a few I want to see before buying!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> There was only one Michaels in my area that had Spooky Town in stock last week, and it is 20 miles away from my house. I've been going every day since Saturday getting new pieces and using those 50% off coupons. This is what I have picked up so far this year:
> 
> Tunnel of Terror
> Phantom Cruise Ship (pieces broken off, taking it back today to exchange)
> ...


That was a really great haul !!!! The 50% coupons timing is really great being in time for all of the Spooky Town goodies !! 

Congrats !!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I picked up the Tunnel today.  I think I might have all my Spookytown for this year by the time this coupon ends! The online coupon has been fantastic...no more buying multiple papers just for a coupon.

I wonder what Gemmy items they will have this year.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I picked up the Tunnel today.  I think I might have all my Spookytown for this year by the time this coupon ends! The online coupon has been fantastic...no more buying multiple papers just for a coupon.
> 
> I wonder what Gemmy items they will have this year.


I can't wait until the Halloween Gemmy props start coming so that we can use our coupons on them.


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

k naive question... what is Halloween Gemmy? Is it something related to Michaels?

On a cool note, I picked up Phantom Station and the Haunted Pyramid, plus some of the figurines! I love the 50% cupon as well.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

I was having a bad day yesterday so went to Michaels to get a Halloween fix and they did not have anything out yet booooo


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

spookify, Gemmy is the company that makes the life size animated props and the inflatables.


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

ah okay. Thanks Rikki!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I picked up Tunnel of Terror and Halloween Party today. An older lady in line asked me if it was'nt a little early to be picking that stuff up. I told her it is never to early for Halloween.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry, this is O/T but why in the heck when you are shopping for Halloween do people have the nerve to ask if it's a little early to be buying for Halloween? The stuff's out the money's in my pocket right now, who cares?!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

GRRRR... 
Another call to Michaels this morning. Closest store says not yet but it should be all out by end of day FRIDAY. Next store now says they haven't even gotten it in on the truck and won't have it out before the weekend. So much for my 50% off coupon...


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Yeah, I went to one of my Michael's randomly yesterday-

No ST stuff or any halloween stuff is up, they have One cleared isle (and it's only one side of an isle...so it baffles me how they'll have enough room. Sometimes their stuff takes up about two...maybe two and a half isles). 
I will keep checking!  i'm so excited! I cant wait to see what Gemmy props they'll get in!
-Anthony


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I went back today and picked up the Octosqueeze, got home and would'nt you know it, it did'nt work. Gonna have to go back and exchange it.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok, went last night to the Michaels by the Christiana Mall in Delaware. They had most, if not all of their LeMax product out. Deliberated a bit over the Morgue, but decided upon the Phantom Station. Lots of cool details, lights and sounds of a spooky train station!
Michaels had some cool Halloween signs, as well as new apothecary bottles and jars. There was also a nice update on the "hand in the candy bowl" that's been out for years...
My friend went yesterday to a Michaels in Bel Air, MD - nada. They said they would begin setting up sometime next week...


----------



## Bassflyers Ghost (Jun 28, 2008)

> Phantom Station. Lots of cool details, lights and sounds of a spooky train station!


I got mine last night, I really like it! More lights then I expected.
Since I always have a train in my villages, I was REALLY excited about this piece.


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

Bassflyers Ghost said:


> I got mine last night, I really like it! More lights then I expected.
> Since I always have a train in my villages, I was REALLY excited about this piece.


phantom station is my fav piece I have seen at retail- I need a halloween train now!!

any suggestions- what do others use

I am curious to what AC moore will carry- I like the haunted windmill online at lemax


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey - question for thosse who've bought the Phantom Station: does it go along with the other western-themed pieces or would it fit in with the regular village pieces? I couldn't really tell from the pics.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

We went to Michael's today and so far I'm not real impressed with the Halloween section. But they don't have it all out yet. Some signs, a Happy Halloween wreath with skulls, the Lemax stuff, witches sitting on pumpkins, and beaded pumpkins and glittery Haunted House silouhettes. I was hoping they'd get in some of the same pieces from last year. They had a cat sitting on a pumpkin that I really wanted and it was gone by the time I went to buy it.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I think the Phantom Train Station would go with a classical set-up.

I wonder if the Octosqueeze is prone to breaking down. My first one didn't work at all and my husband had to tinker with the new one to get it working. Even with a 50% off coupon it was an expensive purchase.


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

We picked up the pirates pub and grub and the dreadful manor. Also got the chase is on.

I love 50% coupons, and each time we go they hand out 40% coupons for next week.


----------



## Bassflyers Ghost (Jun 28, 2008)

> question for thosse who've bought the Phantom Station: does it go along with the other western-themed pieces or would it fit in with the regular village pieces?


I agree with Pumpkinprincess, it's more of a regular piece.
However, I will be using it with my DEADWOOD WATER TOWER.
I plan on buying a few of the western themed little pieces and had hoped to place them with the tower in one little area, like a ghost town area.
But the tower will be kinda close to the station as my train will need water when stopped at the station!
Who knows, it's still in the planning stage. 

The Phantom Station will be replacing the Plasticville station seen here in the foreground:


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Bassflyers Ghost said:


> I agree with Pumpkinprincess, it's more of a regular piece.
> However, I will be using it with my DEADWOOD WATER TOWER.
> I plan on buying a few of the western themed little pieces and had hoped to place them with the tower in one little area, like a ghost town area.
> But the tower will be kinda close to the station as my train will need water when stopped at the station!
> ...


Good to know - thanks!
I love the western pieces but I don't have room to start a whole new town and I just can't mix themes. I like the idea of the ghost town area though. That might work.
It's the same with the Egyptian theme or the pirates. I'd love to do them both but I just can't mix them with my regular pieces - it would literally drive me nuts!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Madame Leota said:


> I love the western pieces but I don't have room to start a whole new town and I just can't mix themes. I like the idea of the ghost town area though. That might work.
> It's the same with the Egyptian theme or the pirates. I'd love to do them both but I just can't mix them with my regular pieces - it would literally drive me nuts!


I'm right there with you. That's why I have two displays - my cemetery and my pirates. I just can't put those in the same space!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

YAY! FINALLY! I went today and bought the Dead As A Doornail Morgue and the Hillside Mausoleum. I wanted to get more but they didn't have all the pieces I wanted. I want the Grave Robber's Surprise piece but it wasn't in their display or on the shelves. I figured that Michael's would carry all of the new pieces.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Rikki said:


> YAY! FINALLY! I went today and bought the Dead As A Doornail Morgue and the Hillside Mausoleum. I wanted to get more but they didn't have all the pieces I wanted. I want the Grave Robber's Surprise piece but it wasn't in their display or on the shelves. I figured that Michael's would carry all of the new pieces.


Michaels didn't carry The Butcher's Shop or Frank's Salon either.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Bass, The Phantom Station will be absolutely perfect !!! Great display !!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Bought my first peices ever, my husband just sighed when I came in the door. Used my 50% off coupon that's in another thread. I bought the Halloween Party. I have to exchange it tomorrow the gargoyle fell off. I also got one of the platforms. Got to get more...


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

FINALLY!!!
My nearest Micheal's had most of their ST out this morning. Not a huge display, very small in fact. I took my time looking at everything and then chose the Phantom Station. I love it but it is much smaller than I thought it would be. Oh well, one coupon put t good use. I decide to drive a few more miles and check out an older Micheal's, thinking they might have more; they didn't! And I was disappointed to learn that they would only be carrying the 2008 pieces this year, rather than a mix of old and new. Well, I wasn't going to let 50% go to waste so I got the Full Moon Apothecary. It'll go well with the witch figurines I already have.
After Micheal's, I just had to pop over to Garden Ridge to see what they had. 
They had a very small selection of ST, incuding the Haunted Windmill which Micheal's did not have. But unfortunately, no sales and no coupons so I had to pass it up for today. Maybe a good sale will come along before everything good is gone. 
On the up side, Micheal's is handing out 40% off coupons good through July 12!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

The full moon Apothecary is a nice piece - I debated on that one awhile as well. I also liked Dreadful Manor - both are classy, understated pieces.
Overall, it looks like they're cutting back on the more garish colors that have been evident the past few years - what do you think?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> The full moon Apothecary is a nice piece - I debated on that one awhile as well. I also liked Dreadful Manor - both are classy, understated pieces.
> Overall, it looks like they're cutting back on the more garish colors that have been evident the past few years - what do you think?


I agree. They seem to have limited the bright colored cartoonish style to the new carnmival pieces, which makes perfect sense. I was worried last year that Lemax was going cutesy on us. I'm afraid though, the side themes like pirates, cowboys, and mummys have taken over. I guess I'll have to give in and find a place for a ghost town or pirate cove if I'm to continue this obsession of mine!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope Michaels expands their inventory. My store (only one in driving distance now ) didn't have Dreadful Manor or any of the old pieces. And I don't have Garden Ridge, AC Moore, or multiple Michaels to shop anymore. 

My husband says that's a good thing. 

What is everyone's favorite piece from the new collection?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I hope Michaels expands their inventory. My store (only one in driving distance now ) didn't have Dreadful Manor or any of the old pieces. And I don't have Garden Ridge, AC Moore, or multiple Michaels to shop anymore.
> 
> My husband says that's a good thing.
> 
> What is everyone's favorite piece from the new collection?


Yes, I am disappointed that my Micheals will only carry the current pieces. 
There's no way I can get all the pieces I want before the season ends. I'm still trying to get a hold of some from several years back. 

As for the 2008 collection, I love the Phantom Station! But after a little consideration, I'm also really starting to like the Bloody Mary. At first I didn't really pay attention because I thought, 'oh great - another pirate ship' but after looking more closely on line I saw that it actually was a cruise ship! Pretty cool...


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone use them as part of your TOT display? I know someone who put their Dept 56 pieces in their garage on halloween night. I never even though about it because I would be too worried about things "walking away".

Has anyone done this?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Anyone use them as part of your TOT display? I know someone who put their Dept 56 pieces in their garage on halloween night. I never even though about it because I would be too worried about things "walking away".
> 
> Has anyone done this?


Oh never! I have a panic attack if someone steps into my graveyard to get a closer look at it - If anyone touched my Spooky Town I'd probably go to jail over it!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

The Bloody Manor is very detailed. My store doesn't have anymore in stock right now. I think they started with five. They are also out of the Octosqueeze. 

I think now is the time the serious collectors are out there, buying the exclusives and limited additions.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> The Bloody Manor is very detailed. My store doesn't have anymore in stock right now. I think they started with five. They are also out of the Octosqueeze.
> 
> I think now is the time the serious collectors are out there, buying the exclusives and limited additions.


Yeah, its also the time for ebay sellers to buy them at a discount and sell them at a very inflated price plus exorbitant shipping fees!
Don't get me wrong - I'm all for free enterprise. I'm just always amazed at what people wil pay on ebay!

As for the Octosqueeze, it looks _very_ cool if you want to do a ST carnival display. I seem to remember though that several posters have already had to return them because they either did not work at all or stopped working very quickly. Too bad, it's a great piece.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Just picked up a couple a Lemax accesories here in Pasadena. They were regular price and the 50% coupon that ends today didn't say no Lemax. I used my coupon for something else.


----------



## Bassflyers Ghost (Jun 28, 2008)

> What is everyone's favorite piece from the new collection?


I haven't bought any new Spooky Town BIG pieces in a few years, but this year I bought the DREADFUL MANOR, DEADWOOD WATER TOWER,
and the PHANTOM STATION.

Since I run a train in my village/layouts, the PHANTOM STATION is MY new fav!!! 

PS..... those 50% off coupons made me do it!!!


----------



## Bassflyers Ghost (Jun 28, 2008)

> What is everyone's favorite piece from the new collection?


I haven't bought any new Spooky Town BIG pieces in a few years, but this year I bought the DREADFUL MANOR, DEADWOOD WATER TOWER,
and the PHANTOM STATION.

Since I run a train in my village/layouts, the PHANTOM STATION is MY new fav!!! 

PS ..... those 50% off coupons made me do it !!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

For anyone looking for the older pieces check house of tam they carry quite a few older pieces. I had picked up some discontinued pieces a few years after they were finished from them.. and thier prices are comparable with Micheals and the like.

Wish my micheals had more general hallwoeen stuff out as well


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Bassflyers Ghost said:


> I haven't bought any new Spooky Town BIG pieces in a few years, but this year I bought the DREADFUL MANOR, DEADWOOD WATER TOWER,
> and the PHANTOM STATION.
> 
> Since I run a train in my village/layouts, the PHANTOM STATION is MY new fav!!!
> ...


Way to go !!! The Phantom Station is perfect with your train !!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I went by on Thursday after work with 50% off coupon in hand (thanks a lot guys!) and I purchased the Love Tunnel one, plus a lighted pumpkin figure guy and that two mummies on a park bench thing. The girl working there was pretty excited to see me actually because she said that I was the first person to buy anything from that section since they'd only had it up for about an hour! I had perfect timing apparently!

Do you guys find these things to be a bit delicate? I busted a guy off my Love Tunnel in about two seconds by holding it incorrectly. It wasn't anything a little super glue couldn't fix, but yeah...I always break something off of them and I don't consider myself to be extraordinarily rough with them. I mean...I'm not tossing the dang things across the room or anything.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

EvilMel said:


> I went by on Thursday after work with 50% off coupon in hand (thanks a lot guys!) and I purchased the Love Tunnel one, plus a lighted pumpkin figure guy and that two mummies on a park bench thing. The girl working there was pretty excited to see me actually because she said that I was the first person to buy anything from that section since they'd only had it up for about an hour! I had perfect timing apparently!
> 
> Do you guys find these things to be a bit delicate? I busted a guy off my Love Tunnel in about two seconds by holding it incorrectly. It wasn't anything a little super glue couldn't fix, but yeah...I always break something off of them and I don't consider myself to be extraordinarily rough with them. I mean...I'm not tossing the dang things across the room or anything.


Yes, the resin pieces break very easily! When I opened my phantom station, I found one of the passengers on the bench had her head broken off. I actually decided I liked it that way though so I didn't bother to glue it back...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I went back yesterday and got the Spooky Crypt. I really like the look of it.


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH you people are breaking my bank LOL. Thanks to the fabulous coupon link I got the
Octosqueeze
Tunnel Of Terror
Dreadful Manor
Phantom Station
Full Moon Apothacary
Witches Hat Swing
Wrapped Up In Each Other
Creepy Cruisin
Spooky Crypt
Evil Pumpkin Scarecrow

God I love family and luckily I have 3 stores in about a 40 mile radius from me so it was about 2 hours total shopping but it was worth it and i picked up some other stuff that was 60% off to make some tombstones out of


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

well I am done with Michaels- Picked up the

Phantom Station- The standout piece of the year in my opinion
Spooky Crypt
Evil Pumpkin
Lightup Cornrow
AC Adaptor
Snake/Rat Set

With coupons beside the phantom station everything else was just a few bucks

The only other piece I really want it the Haunted Windmill- I am hoping AC Moore carries it or I have to buy it online somewhere


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

elkkthunder said:


> well I am done with Michaels- Picked up the
> 
> Phantom Station- The standout piece of the year in my opinion
> Spooky Crypt
> ...


You can buy the Haunted Windmill online from Joe at Lemax-SpookyTown.Com 

I have bought from him for many years and his customer service is excellent !


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey guys, excellent news: my crafty wife called out Michael's store and asked if they honor competitor's coupons....and they do! We kind of missed the boat on the 50% off coupon (our Michael's didn't get their stuff out until the weekend...and we were out of town); however, Hobby Lobby has a 40% off coupon this week, so we slid on down to Michael's tonight and grabbed us some Spooky Town! The Madness has begun!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm done with Michaels, that is until the Gemmy stuff is stock.  The coupon was perfect. I'm so happy it was posted here. My list-


Octosqueeze
Bloody Mary
Phantom Station
Witch Hat
Pirate Hideout
Pirate Pub and Grub
Tunnel of Terror
Apothecary
Wrapped up in you


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

anyone checking AC Moore this week- Anyone with inside track to when they will get there product in??


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I bought some figurines today - A Pirate's Life and Greedy To The End. Neither Michael's nor Garden Ridge are carrying any of the other pirate figurines! I found that kind of odd. Guess I'll have to order online and pay full price.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well I went back Monday and bought the Deadwood Water Tower. My check them again tomorrow.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Back again yesterday to buy the Pirate Hideout with a 40% off coupon. The only piece left at Michael's that I want is the Pirate Pub & Grub. I'm still trying to decide where to buy the other pieces I want - I'm trying to get the best deal...I HATE paying full price!  Still need the Rest In Pieces Mausoleum, Cruel & Unusual, Pirate Shanty Tune, Fire Matey, and the palm trees.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a confession - I've never really seen/looked at the Lemax stuff before. Was in Michaels' yesterday and I kept hearing this howling and all these noises. Went to investigate because I knew it had to do with Halloween and I was like Charlie at the chocolate factory. Where have I been? I don't know how long this stuff has been being made, but I'm so far behind I know I'll never catch up. How many years have I missed? Looks like I'm gonna have to get a 2nd job. Is there already a thread with everyone's pictures of their Spooky Towns?

BTW, I also went into Party City and they had some Halloween stuff out, and I went around the back wall where the employees work and looked at all the boxes and they were all pretty much costumes and more Halloween stuff. YYYYIIIIIPPPPPPEEEEE!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

BooBerrie, my Spooky Town pictures from last year are in the albums on my profile. I've bought a lot more stuff this year though and am excited to put it all out...I probably will once I get my landscapes done!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

BooBerrie check out my photobucket, here's the link.

scubawidow/Spookytown 2007 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

_'Dead as a Doornail Morgue' _is my *absolute* *FAVORITEST* new piece this year!!












My Halloween will not be complete without this sucker...I'm _panicking_ because I don't own it yet!


----------



## Bassflyers Ghost (Jun 28, 2008)

Some photos of my 2007 layout/village can be seen here:
Halloween Forum - Bassflyers Ghost's Album: Bassflyer's Ghost's Photos


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

I cannot find ANY coupons what so ever online or in local newspapers in my area for Michaels for the past 3 weeks! So aggravating!! 
In the past I would buy all my houses & etc. and they when everything goes clearance from 60-90% off I brought all my receipts back to the stores and got a lot of my $ back
However....they revised they're return policy this May which states...No refunds on Seasonal Merchandise...Hummm


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

VNOMISS said:


> I cannot find ANY coupons what so ever online or in local newspapers in my area for Michaels for the past 3 weeks! So aggravating!!
> In the past I would buy all my houses & etc. and they when everything goes clearance from 60-90% off I brought all my receipts back to the stores and got a lot of my $ back
> However....they revised they're return policy this May which states...No refunds on Seasonal Merchandise...Hummm


Isen't that ripping them off lol.


----------



## shadowlord (Apr 20, 2008)

Got phantom station with 40% off. Grab em' while there hot cause after a while they will go on a 25% off sale and all coupons will be void(40% off)


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

shadowlord said:


> Got phantom station with 40% off. Grab em' while there hot cause after a while they will go on a 25% off sale and all coupons will be void(40% off)


That was the justification I used for buying the Apothecary!


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Isen't that ripping them off lol.


Ummm... no not when I over payed for the items to begin with. So who's ripping who realistically?  Especially when they put it on sale within the allowed time I have to return/get a refund for the items...it's actually price adjusting..and last year the sales associates were more then happy to do it for me. Believe me when I say this they have made hundreds off of me...God forbid they actually issue a 40% or 50% coupon in the paper or online when the stuff isn't already on sale, since you can only use they're coupns on regular priced merchandise...they usually have Spooky Town at like 10%-25% off so you can't use the coupon.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Please share it!


Was that a request to share my approximates dates list? Sorry, a little behind on checking out the forums.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

I will go tonight to exchange 4 buildings that aren't working to my satisfaction. At that time, I will be picking up the last of the small figurines.

During the first week and a half of the stuff being out I was able to obtain everything large and even medium sized at 50% and then 40% off. It took tons of time, but I did it. The only things left to buy cost 4.99 or less and now I have a coupon for 40% off one item from Joann's (Michael's accepts competitors coupons) and a 20% off your entire order coupon. 

Considering how much they upped thier prices this year... they deserve it. 

From Michael's I have: some of the 2004 set, all of the 2005, 2006, 2007 and soon to be 2008 sets.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Considering how much they upped thier prices this year... they deserve it.


You got that right they sure did up the prices big time this year! The houses used to range from about $24.99-$59.99...now they are all just about $50 & up...Whheeww! I just got home from Michael's used an A.C.Moore 40% coupon and got "Phantoms Station" & "Halloween Party"....I had to go home and get my Mom's husband & bring hime back because they would only allow me to use 1 coupon per customer per day....So I said.."Ok, be right back". HAHA I really wanted to get "Oct-O-Squeeze" however, they didn't have any on the shelf nor on the display. Gonna hit up some Micheal's 2moro & pick up a few more since my 40%coupons expire 2moro...I'm running outta room in the attic for these things...lol I'm addicted!


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

FYI....Just found out that Michael's pulled all the "Oct-O-Squeeze's" off the shelves...requested by the manufacturer. I asked as to why and the manager said he wasn't sure but, the one that they had on display wouldn't work right?? Hummmm...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Interesting. The Hillside Mausoleum that was on display at the closest Michael's was broken as well. The door wouldn't open so I gave it a little push and when it opened up I saw that the skeleton inside wouldn't sit up. I bought mine before they had their's out but when I got mine home the skellie didn't want to sit up either. I had to nudge him a bit but he works fine now.


----------



## michiganj24 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm mine still had mine as of today guess they dont all listen

I have a question anyone know where else to get the pieces Michales is not carrying specifically a actual store to avoid excessive shipping and handling charges. I am looking for some of the small stuff. If it helps I am in California


VNOMISS said:


> FYI....Just found out that Michael's pulled all the "Oct-O-Squeeze's" off the shelves...requested by the manufacturer. I asked as to why and the manager said he wasn't sure but, the one that they had on display wouldn't work right?? Hummmm...


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

Halloween out in full force in Michaels in Mass/New hampshire border! I do have to say though, I am not very impressed at all with stuff, But, its only because I am not too keen on the new 'flavors" so to speak like the tropical theme and old west. Just seeing a palm tree in a spooky town collection along with some stuff out of a water theme park, well, just doesn't say spooky to me. I do like alot of accessories and some of the table pieces though, like the "M.I. DEDD" piece. I am curious to see how much they will sell though, with these tough economic times. Houses going for 80.00 and such. Even with the usual 25 percent off as we get closer to Halloween, it adds up. I know it will effect me, but accessories r cheaper!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I cleaned out my garage today and looked over my Halloween stash. Boy, do I have lots of Spooky Town stuff. I don't have a clue how I'm going to set it up this year.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

So, last night I went to 3 different Michaels since I had 40% off coupons for A.C.moore and stocked up! They only let me use one per person per day so I had to go to quit a few(with the exception of one store the cashier didn't care)....So far this I what I have...
-Deadwood Water Tower
-Tunnel of Terror
-Phantom Station
-Dead As A Doornail Morgue
-Halloween Party
-Witch's Hat
-Creepy Cruisin'
-Wrapped Up In Each other
-Spooky Crypt
- Hill Top Display & The 3 piece Town Display Platform

Wwhhheeewww! Now I'm broke for while!  LOL
I was looking for the Willow trees...they didn't ahve any in any store.
And I still want to get the Franks Salon & Butcher Shop...guess I have to wait and see if A.C Moore will be carrying those??? Anyone know how much they are going for??


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I used my other 40% off coupon today on the Pirate Pub & Grub. Got home and plugged it up...it doesn't work.  None of the pieces move that are supposed to. They only have one more left so I've got to go back tonight to exchange it and keep my fingers crossed that it actually works.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I was browsing Michael's online ad for tomorrow's sale prices and saw that Spooky Town will be 25% off next week. If you have anything left to pick up, I'd be finding another 40% off coupon and using it today! You know how it goes, that stuff will be on sale from now until Halloween.


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

Anyone have any links to coupons, I can only find active 20% off coupons which would be kind of pointless since theyt're 25% tomorrow.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know of any online coupons. I got my 40% off coupon in the Sunday paper from the 13th (they put out coupons for two weeks and had no ad last week).


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

A Michael's manager told me that they take competitor's coupons, so look for AC Moore and JoAnn fabrics. Also he said that each store has a log and allows a customer one 40% off item per day, per store.

I have gone to Michael's several times and just asked for 40% off. It has worked every time.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

I got an e-mail myself this week from Michael's, starting tomorrow all Lemax 25% off...so glad that I got almost everything I wanted with A.C.Moore's 40% off coupons last week.  I'm hoping that A.C.Moore will be carrying Franks Salon & the Butcher Sshop....They still haven't gotten they're shipment in yet...I checked last week and they were just starting to stock the shelves with some fall decorations & a small amount of Halloween. 
I have a few 40% coupons for Joannes this week...that would be great if A.C.Moore got them in...Probably not however with my luck...


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Happy birthday to me! My wife suprised me with the "Dead as a Doornail" Morgue! It was completely unexpected, what a fun addition.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey, thanks! It was actually last week, but I was out of town so we celebrated it yesterday - dinner out, "The Dark Knight", and home for cake and presents!


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

anyone see if AC Moore has their spooky village in yet??


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I wasn't lucky enough to get any 40% off coupons, but I couldn't wait any longer so I went and bought my first Spooky Town pieces ever. I got the Deadwood Tower, and several other smaller pieces. They were 25% off. I had looked at a store bought newspaper and there weren't any coupons - the clerk told me they were only in the "subscription" newspapers.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

BooBerrie said:


> I wasn't lucky enough to get any 40% off coupons, but I couldn't wait any longer so I went and bought my first Spooky Town pieces ever. I got the Deadwood Tower, and several other smaller pieces. They were 25% off. I had looked at a store bought newspaper and there weren't any coupons - the clerk told me they were only in the "subscription" newspapers.


the coupons dont work unless its a regularly priced item, as long as Lemax is 25% no coupon


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

hey guys im new....but for my 08 spookytown addiction so far i have picked up the following.,,...
*hill top display
*autumn rust tree, medium
*creepy critters
*set of 5 tombstones
*caution sign
*dreadful manor
*witches hat
*tunnel of terror
*creepy cruisin
*trick-or-treat-fun
*death on a pale horse
*swamp monster
and thats it so far, i was disappointed they didnt come out with some of the new ones they said they were going to like franks salon an the butcher shop, i plan on getting the train station, the hillside mousoleum, an another 4.5v adapter.


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

oh an does anyone know why they recalled the OCT-O-SQUEEZE???? that is the main thing i wanted this year out of 08 spooky town an when i went to michaels they didnt have it on display or anything an when i asked the manager she said they recalled it an she said she didnt know the reason why.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

They probably recalled it because so many were broken in the box or were breaking at home.

The mechanism that caused the tentacles to move around and up and down seemed to break on nearly everyone's. Right, guys?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

EvilMel said:


> They probably recalled it because so many were broken in the box or were breaking at home.
> 
> The mechanism that caused the tentacles to move around and up and down seemed to break on nearly everyone's. Right, guys?


Yeah, it seems like everyone who posted about this piece was having problems with it. I know of several that had to return it at least once. Too bad, it was really cool while it worked...


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

wow that stinks im pretty disappointed because i saw a vid of the octo squeeze working an it looked awesome, but i also heard it was 89.99 which i believe would have been the most expensive this year.... the train station is cool if you have a train, i like it alot but have no idea where to put it in my town....i was excited about the dead as a doornail morgue until i saw it turned on at michaels an i have to say i was pretty disappointed from the morgue a few years ago.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

The first Octosqueeze I got was bad, took it back and got another one that works. But I've only had it on 3 times. I was at Michael's last Saturday and noticed that they did'nt even have the display any longer. I'm wondering if I should return it or keep it.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Probably should keep it. Might be a rare collectors item if they don't re-issue it.
Lemax must have sub-contracted FITCO to make the Octo-squeeze. Big mistake !!


----------



## faust2001 (Jul 29, 2008)

Actually ehobbytools.com now has the Octo-Squeeze available for pre-order in their Spooky Town section under Sights and Sounds. It sounds to me like the Octo-Squeezes are having the same problems that the Scare-ousels had last year, in that they keep stalling out. I was really disappointed with the Scare-ousel, which I thought was one of their best, as far as design goes (if not construction); in fact, I may try another one again this year if AC Moore decides to sell it. By the way, I spoke to someone at the AC Moore in White Marsh, MD and she said the store would be getting their Spooky Town items later this week. Hopefully they'll carry the Haunted Windmill since Michael's isn't. Gotta love Halloween in July!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I went to my Michaels location yesterday to check out some things.

I am hoping to buy two myself before Halloween (if I can ever use the 40% coupons) and 2 more for Christmas (to use for next halloween)


I wanted the Octosqueeze, but it is $90, and it seems there has been a lot of trouble with it...so I'm forgetting about that.

two i know i want for sure

Dead as a Doornail Saloon >>>>>> yes
Halloween Party >>>> yes


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Has anyone heard of a recall on Oct-o-squeeze with the Lemax Spooky Collection. I tried to purchase one @ Michaels and was told I could not have the one they had on display and that they are on recall. (weird)


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

so question... some of you in your ST displays have a full moon, it looks like it is propped up by a metal wire, what piece is that? 

I've been looking for a moon for my display and haven't came across any yet. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

It's a lemax accessory. It has an extending stand that raises it to about 12" or so. It uses lightsheet to glow - similar to Timex Indiglo lighting - a thin sheet that glows when electrically charged.

I bought mine last year on a clearance table.You'd have to check the LeMax catalog this year to see if it is still available.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

slaz said:


> Has anyone heard of a recall on Oct-o-squeeze with the Lemax Spooky Collection. I tried to purchase one @ Michaels and was told I could not have the one they had on display and that they are on recall. (weird)


I asked my Michaels today if they had been recalled, and they said they were recalled due to the name. Some other company filed a lawsuit with Lemax over the name. I thought it was because they did'nt work. I asked them if I should return mine, and they said it was up to me.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I jumped on the Spooky Town bandwagon. With the awesome 40% off coupons from Michaels, we've gotten the Apothecary and Skeleton Jamboree. We will probably also get Witch's Hat.


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

thank you ChrisW!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I got the Oct-squeeze before they were recalled! Mine works great!
Some have said the paint hadn't dried on some of the Octo-squeeze?? 

All I know is mine is perfect lol!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

malibuman said:


> I asked my Michaels today if they had been recalled, and they said they were recalled due to the name. Some other company filed a lawsuit with Lemax over the name. I thought it was because they did'nt work. I asked them if I should return mine, and they said it was up to me.


Thanks for the info Malibuman.
If your Oct-o-squeeze works fine, I would not return it. I think you have already doubled your monies on that purchase. You were lucky to get it before the recall.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I was lucky that I got it for 50% off.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeo got mine with 50% off coupon.


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

i believe that the oct o squeeze is coming out for the 2009 year...someone posted a list of the new houses etc an i coulda sworn i saw oct o squeeze


----------

